# A Pier for the H&H



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,
In August my family and I spent our vacation in the area of San Luis Obispo, California. On one of the days I managed to sneak away and visit with Arnold Jonas of Big Train Backshop. Arnold took my father and I on a guided tour of railroad artifacts and history in and aroudn the San Luis area. When I returned home I realized that something was needed to spark my interest in my Backyard layout. I started researching the piers at Avila Beach (Port San Luis) that were used to load and unload ships with goods and travelers. I decided I would add a 12' pier to my railroad. So... here is what I have done so far. 









Let me know what you think, Don.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
How the heck are you? Been a while since we've heard anything from you.
Your pier extension looks like a winner, are you going to have rope wrapped pilings 
sticking up along the sides?

Hmmm, if you fill that patio area with water, it will make it a little difficult to get to derailments, 
switches, etc. I guess hip waders would work









Thanks for sharing.
Rick


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi RW, 
Actually the patio pavers will not be part of the water. Water will be represented by a painted shelf beneath the pilings. I don't believe SWMBO would appreciate me flooding the entire backyard. The dogs might like it, but she definitely would not. 
I'm doing fine, working and building as time permits. 
Nice to hear from you, 
Don.


----------

